# New pictures/Updates



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

I love taking pictures of my pets, especially the kittens lately 

Although she (Eleanor) is only about 5 weeks old, I have began weaning her, which is going really well. She is eating wet food mixed with formula from a dish and no longer on the bottle. She'd bite the nipples right off and managed to swallow one before I could stop her, so I figured it was time. She would also not take to a dropper, but would the dish.
I feel really guilty, but I am having a really hard time bonding with her. You'd think so from caring for one so young, but I don't know. I am hoping it will come with time. I think it's partly due to myself being an ex bird breeder / rescue, I handfed baby birds from about a week old for several weeks and learned to shut myself off emotionally, otherwise I became very attached and that wasn't such a good thing. I love her and I have absolutely no regrets taking her in, but we just don't have that connection yet. I am the person she comes to for food and that's it, otherwise she really wants nothing to do with me lol.



And this is where I currently have Eleanor sleep until she gets a little bit bigger. (the white playpen in the corner)



My two other kittens (kittens from another mother) are also doing great. 

Kashmir and Misty (My daughter claimed Misty as her own the day I brought her home lol)


Misty


My household is loving the kittens, it's been quite the experience and a lot of work lol. We've definitely had to make many changes to our routine and the kids are now chipping in with different chores to help care for them.
My 8 year old is not so fond of the two oldest ones though 
I woke up the other morning to this at his door. He says it's a kitten barricade to keep them out of his bedroom at night and his toes safe. So far it's worked lol



They are slowly taking over my upstairs family room / office though with their stuff.. cat beds and cat trees and scratching posts and little balls with bells, catnip filled mice, etc


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh they're all so cute! And your son's barricade is pretty funny, LOL!

Don't feel guilty about not feeling a connection with Eleanor. In a different thread, you said she's climbing all over you and biting. It's kinda hard to feel affection towards something that's leaving teeth marks in you! Hopefully, some of the suggestions that others offered for getting her to play nicely will work. And once she gets a little older, she'll probably get more cuddly - right there's just so much for her to explore and learn right now that sitting still and being cute is pretty low on her list, even though it's high on yours.  I'll bet that you'll find your bond with her when she calms down a bit.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I love the photo of her looking in the mirror...she is so cute. (Luna loves her too!) The attachment will come....as spirite says...when the needle sharp teeth stop biting!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Maya is much less personable than "G", so I sort of understand how you feel a lack of bond of sorts with your Eleanor. However, I've found Maya is all about play...loves a lot of toys, and will sometimes amuse herself, unlike my male. Later on, I've found she loves being pet in certain areas much more, like little scratches on top of her head and at the base of her tail...so much she'll purr and give slow blinks at me now, but also demands it when she wants the attention, no other time! Lol! And she'll wander in the bathroom with me whenever I shower, so you'll find little things how Eleanor makes her unique and show her affection in her way...don't despair, especially at 5 weeks! I hear a lot of cats mellow out as older adults, too, so there's still a chance! 

You've got a great set-up there, I also love that "barricade" and all your kitty photos!


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you guys. You've all definitely made me feel better about the slow bonding.
She is really young and there is a ton to explore, she hasn't even seen the downstairs yet 
The biting, scratching and not wanting held is tough, too, but we'll work on it. I do have two other kittens and two adult cats, so they can also possibly teach her kitty manners.

I'm thinking about doing some cat tree / toy shopping this weekend, so might be more photos added soon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

My 10 week old only likes DH loving at night. My 15 week old is just starting to like and tolerate some loves. My 20 week old is a love bug. The littler ones are always scared they are missing something exciting. The loves will some....just be patient....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Been a couple weeks since I posted, but just got back from vacation. 

Little update on Eleanor. She is now 100% weaned, actually prefers hard food over soft and is starting to really enjoy pets and cuddles. 
I took her on vacation with me, so we did a lot of bonding. Cabin / houseboat in Eastern Oregon.

Overall it's going really well.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am glad it is all going well. Eleanor has grown so much! She is beautiful.


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Although she looks a little threatening in some of these pictures Hahaha...


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful and lucky kitten!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I'm so glad to hear that you and Eleanor are starting to bond and that she's figuring out that getting some loving is a happy thing.  She is SO cute! Who's that with her in the last pic?


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

That's Kashmir with her, one of the other two kittens I got before her. Those two are usually always together.
Kashmir I think has taken Eleanor under her wing, teaching her how to be a cat, although she is still a kitten herself.


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

And very tolerant.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh right. I think I knew that was Kashmir - sorry! 

And that second pic...LOL! Yes indeed, she is quite tolerant. What a sweet picture of the two of them!


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Lol, Eleanor is really ornery. Even my two adult cats let that little tiny girl dominate them at the food bowl or that sun spot that comes through the window. It's hers.

Kashmir is extremely loving and very tolerant to abuse from the other cats. She has a quirky personalty though, a cat that does not mind getting wet and loves to sleep UNDER the covers, under towels, throw rugs.. doesn't matter.. I've had to teach my kids to be careful of lumps under stuff. Trying to fold laundry with her around takes forever, she really enjoys the socks piled on her.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I love quirky kitties like that, my Edgar does strange things like that too (the under the covers thing is a favorite of his). She's a beauty along with the rest of yours, and little Eleanor is quite precious! So sweet to see y'all were able to spend time together and bond!  It's weird, because while they are not my own, this happens to me with the cats whose cages I clean as volunteer work a lot. I spend hours and hours in a small room with the same cats every week and sometimes the bond with them is immediate and sometimes it takes a while.


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

She is so beautiful and those gorgeous eyes and those pics need a quote or something. Like the first picture to say something like "are you taking a picture?"( With an excited voice) And the second one to say "I dont like pictures" (with a suspicios )voice lmao.well the voice is how you have to read it lol...


----------



## Evelyn28 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kashmir&Eleanor said:


> Been a couple weeks since I posted, but just got back from vacation.
> 
> Little update on Eleanor. She is now 100% weaned, actually prefers hard food over soft and is starting to really enjoy pets and cuddles.
> I took her on vacation with me, so we did a lot of bonding. Cabin / houseboat in Eastern Oregon.
> ...



Im talking about this one lol


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha.. yeah, I posted that picture on my Facebook, a friend of mine said something similar, except it involved her pulling out a shiv or something next. But, she sneak attacked his ankle when he was here the day prior.


----------

